# Sample Database in Postgres laden



## Kirby.exe (21. Mai 2021)

Ich versuche gerade diese Sample Datenbank in mein Postgres zu laden. Ich habe Postgres in einem Docker container  Leider kennt mein Terminal nichtmal psql und nach ewigem googlen bin ich auf keine wirkliche Hilfe gestoßen. Vielleicht ja einer von euch eine Idee


----------



## Kirby.exe (21. Mai 2021)

Edit: 

Ich habe gaaaaaanz weit unten in einem StackOverflow Thread gelesen, dass ich per SSH in den Docker Container muss  Jetzt funktioniert der scheiß


----------



## mihe7 (24. Mai 2021)

Kirby.exe hat gesagt.:


> Edit:
> 
> Ich habe gaaaaaanz weit unten in einem StackOverflow Thread gelesen, dass ich per SSH in den Docker Container muss  Jetzt funktioniert der scheiß


Das geht auch von außerhalb:

```
docker exec -i dein-postgres-container pg_restore -U postgres -d dvdrental < /path/to/dvdrental.tar
```


----------



## Kirby.exe (2. Jul 2021)

Also ich habe hierbei wieder ein kleines Problem xD Ich musste den docker container neuinstallieren...Ich habe nun bereits die Datenbank erstellt via psql. Das Problem ist, wenn ich den pg_restore ausführe, dann sagt er dass die Datei nicht existiert...Die liegt aber genau mit dem Namen in dem Ordner... 

Das ist der pg_restore command:


```
docker exec -i e618e07c9e76 pg_restore -U postgres -d dvdrental < ~/Downloads/dvdrental.tar
```

Das ist die Fehlermeldung:


```
bash: /home/atlas/Downloads/dvdrental.tar: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

So sieht der Ordner aus:


----------



## Jw456 (2. Jul 2021)

Starten willst du eine ".tar" Datie im Directory  ist aber eine ".zip" Datei .


----------



## Kirby.exe (2. Jul 2021)

Holy Fuck...Ich hatte wirklich vergessen das Ding nochmal zu entpacken...xD Danke


----------

